
Go 1.5.3 to be released on Wednesday, with security fix - omginternets
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golang-announce/MLaPAPFlCNY
======
omginternets
Any idea what the security bugs are? I heard murmurings of TLS-related
stuff...

